# Manhunt Nabs Suspect Who Shot Connecticut Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JAMIE MURO*
_Coutesy of WTNH_

*Glastonbury, --* A day long manhunt for a suspect who allegedly shot a police officer with his own gun ended in an arrest. Police say they were called to a home on Wooster Street in Hartford where the suspect was taken into custody.

Sunday proved not to be a day of rest for several Connecticut police officers. The dramatic day started when Glastonbury Officer Nathan Saucier attempted to stop a white station wagon driving the wrong way.

"He encountered what he thought what was a DWI, driving while intoxicated, on Hebron Avenue near the on ramp for Route 2 westbound," says Trooper William Tate.

But the suspected driver, 41-year-old Candido Acosta Camacho, had no intention of stopping so Saucier took action.

"A minor collision occurred where the operator of that vehicle exited the vehicle, went over the guard-rail, the officer followed the subject, into the wooded area, where a short struggle ensued," says Tate. State police say Camacho somehow gained control of Saucier's gun and opened fire, hitting the 4 year police veteran in the arm.

"The officer is injured, however he's been treated and released for a minor injury," says Tate.

Police say Camacho took off into the woods, with Saucier's gun, later stealing a green Mercury Villager van.

"Without a doubt, this man is considered armed and dangerous," says Tate.

Meanwhile, police began another investigation to see if there was a connection between the suspect and an earlier burglary at this Quick Mart resulting in the loss of $400 and 30 cartons of cigarettes.

Hours later, Hartford police received a phone call from one of Camacho's family members, saying he was hiding inside this apartment building on Wooster Street.

"Oh yeah, we knew who it was. It's a matter of locating him and bringing him to justice," says Assistant Chief Daryl Roberts.

An army of police arrived and negotiations began, A short time later, Candido Camacho was in police custody.

"He came out without incident No one was hurt, and we're still trying to locate the weapon at this time."

Camacho is being held on $1 million bond.


----------

